# The road to Gainz-Ville



## obey46 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey IronMagazine forum. Obey46 here and I'm starting a training log. Not a stranger to logging, but never really made a non-sponsored journal. In this journal I'll cover any supplements I'm currently taking, training and nutrition. Possibly the weird random crap that goes on in my crazy life. Let's get started w/ the basics.

*ABOUT ME*



> About my fitness level, currently 32 and have been actively lifting for 2 years. Before that, I took a 3 year break which totally got me out of shape. Throughout my 20's I've been involved in sports like boxing,basketball and lifting moderately. Though my nutrition wasn't on point as I have a high metabolism. I hate the term "hardgainer" as it doesn't mean you're not eating enough or training hard enough.





*INTRO/STATS*
AGE: 32
WEIGHT:153
BF: 13%


*//SUPPS*
Fish Oil
Orange Triad/Training Peak

Orotine/Creatine Mono
CL Gold Feast
Phase 8/ Protean

AppNut Uncut
AppNut Drive

Lipotrophin PM
ERGOZZz

TSN Interderm

*//TRAINING/DIET*
Doing Jim Stoppani's 12 week program.  Currently at Month 2: Microcycle 3, which is 6-8 reps
1-2 days of Cardio(HIIT or LISS)

Cutting at:
2600 cal - 260c/220p/58f - Training Days
2400 cal - 220c/180p/40f - Off Days


----------



## obey46 (Mar 11, 2013)

*3/11/13*
*WEEK 7 // CHEST,TRIS,CALVES // 6-8 REPS*



*BB Bench Press*
6 Reps    160
5 Reps    170
6 Reps    170
5 Reps - Drop    135

*Incline DB Press*
8 Reps    70
5 Reps    70
6 Reps - Drop    40

*Chest Flyes*
8 Reps    35
8 Reps    35
8 Reps - Drop    25

*Cable Crossover*
8 Reps    90
8 Reps    90
8 Reps - Drop    50

*Tricep Pulldown*
8 Reps    50
8 Reps    50
8 Reps    50
8 Reps - Drop    30

*DB Tricep Ext*
8 Reps    40
7 Reps    40
7 Reps - Drop    25

*Tricep Kickbacks*
8 Reps    20
8 Reps    20
8 Reps - Drop    10

*Calf Raise*
14 Reps    527
14 Reps    527
14 Reps     527

*Seated Calf Raise*
14 Reps    151
14 Reps    151
14 Reps - Drop    101

​

PREWORKOUT//
2 Uncut
4 NO Uptake


INTRA//
COMPETE


*Thoughts:*


Today's workout went pretty well. Trying to hit the minimum reps while going heavier than last month's week 3. 200 here we go! Focus/strength was pretty good from the Uncut. I even added a couple sets of dips plus a few reps on the leg press. Felt pretty good overall about this workout.


----------



## obey46 (Mar 12, 2013)

*3/12/13*
*WEEK 7 // BACK,BI'S,ABS // 6-8 REPS*



*Bent Over Row		*
6 Reps	135
7 Reps	125
7 Reps	125
8 Reps - Dropset	100

*Wide Pulldown - Behind Neck 	*
8 Reps	150
8 Reps	150
7 Reps  - Dropset	115


*Seated Cable Rows		*
6 Reps	130
8 Reps	130
6 Reps  - Dropset	100


*Rev-Grip Pulldown		*
5 Reps	150
6 Reps	145
5 Reps  - Dropset	115

*BB Curl		*
8 Reps	60
8 Reps	60
8 Reps	60
6 Reps - Dropset	40

*Preacher Curl		*
8 Reps	40
8 Reps	40
8 Reps - Dropset	30

*1 Arm Cable Curl		*
8 Reps	30
8 Reps	30
7 Reps - Dropset	20

*Weighted Hip Raise		*
14 Reps	15
14 Reps	15
14 Reps	15

*Cable Crunch	*
14 Reps	40
14 Reps	40
14 Reps	40

*Oblique Crunch	*
14 Reps	
14 Reps	
14 Reps	​

PREWORKOUT//
1 Uncut + 1 RPM


INTRA//
Energized N'Gage






*Thoughts:*




As for my workout, I felt pretty good about it. Dialed back a few weights just to get really good form and contractions than just asking to snap my shyt up. Energy was good throughout and after the workout. Don't feel as beat up as last week, granted last week had higher reps. When I got to abs I was pretty worked and spent.


----------



## obey46 (Mar 13, 2013)

*3/13/13*
*Cardio - 40 Mins Elliptical //Moderate pace*






PREWORKOUT//
1 Fat Free + 1 RPM


INTRA//
iForce Compete






*Thoughts:*
Cardio day on the Elliptical. I've been taking Fat Free on cardio days and have been sweating a lot while going at a moderate pace. Didn't get much sleep last night as I caught up on a few shows on the DVR. Energy felt great, though it was 11pm when I got out of bed. Good thing today was an off day at work. I took some readings on the calipers and I've been losing some mm's. Should have formal stats on Sunday.


----------



## obey46 (Mar 14, 2013)

*3/14/13*
*WEEK 7 // SHOULDERS, CALVES// 6-8 REPS*





*DB Shoulder Press	*
8 Reps	60
7 Reps	60
6 Reps	60
6 Reps - Dropset	40


*BB Upright Row	*
8 Reps	65
8 Reps	65
8 Reps - Dropset	45


*1 Arm Cable Lateral Raise	*
6 Reps	30
6 Reps	30
6 Reps - Dropset	20


*BO DB Delt Raise	*
8 Reps	25
8 Reps	25
8 Reps - Dropset	17.5


*BB Shrug	*
8 Reps	150
8 Reps	150
8 Reps	150
8 Reps - Dropset	125

*Seated Calf Raise	*
 14 Reps	527
 14 Reps	527
 14 Reps	527
 14 Reps	527

*Leg Press Calf Raise*
 14 Reps	151
 14 Reps	151
 14 Reps	151
 14 Reps - Dropset	126	​

PREWORKOUT//
2 Uncut


INTRA//
Compete


*Thoughts:*
Sleep has been off the last two days. Decided to keep using ErgoZZZ to help w/ sleep for the mean time. 


Had to get up at 4am and drop my brother off to get some surgery done early in the morning. Figured I'd try an early morning workout. Felt pretty good working out at dawn then getting out at sun up. Tried 65's on DB presses, but looks like I need a little spot to bring them up fully. For having 3 hours of sleep, 2 Uncut made me feel I had about 8 hours of sleep. Energy was pretty good for 6am training.


----------



## obey46 (Mar 15, 2013)

*3/15/13
WEEK 7 // LEGS/ABS// 6-8 REPS



Squat	
6 Reps	205
6 Reps	225
6 Reps	240
8 Reps - Dropset	135

Front Squat	
7 Reps	135
7 Reps	135
8 Reps - Dropset	100

Leg Extension	
8 Reps	110
8 Reps	110
8 Reps - Dropset	85

Deadlift	
5 Reps	215
6 Reps	215
5 Reps	215
8 Reps - Dropset 135	

Leg Curl	
8 Reps	80
7 Reps	80
7 Reps	80
7 Reps - Dropset	50

Hip Raise	
14 Reps	
14 Reps	
14 Reps	

Cable Crunch	
14 Reps	45
14 Reps	55
14 Reps	65

Wood Chopper	
14 Reps	32.5
14 Reps	32.5
14 Reps - Dropset	32.5​
PREWORKOUT//
2 Uncut

INTRA//
Compete

Thoughts:

Energy and focus was off to a good start. Having 9 hours of sleep today helped alot.

Leg days I do half my workouts at home since I prefer 7ft BB's for squats and DL's. The other half I use machines at the gym. Workout went pretty well granted the reps were fairly short. Got a pretty good idea of what weights to hit next week for 3-5 reps. I might even go for 1RM next week. Overall, endurance felt great as I was taking shorter breaks than usual.*


----------



## obey46 (Mar 18, 2013)

*3/18/13
WEEK 8 // CHEST,CALVES// 3-5 REPS



BB Bench Press	
3 Reps	180
3 Reps	180
3 Reps	180
5 Reps - Drop	135

Incline DB Press	
3 Reps	75
5 Reps	70
5 Reps - Drop	45

Chest Flyes	
5 Reps	45
5 Reps	45
5 Reps - Drop	30

Cable Crossover	
5 Reps	100
5 Reps	110
3 Reps 120
5 Reps - Drop	80

Tricep Pulldown	
5 Reps	70
3 Reps	70
3 Reps	70
5 Reps - Drop	40

DB Tricep Ext	
6 Reps	50
6 Reps	50
6 Reps - Drop	27.5

Tricep Kickbacks	
5 Reps	25
5 Reps	25
5 Reps - Drop	10

Calf Raise	
9 Reps	572
12 Reps	572
12 Reps	572

Seated Calf Raise	
9 Reps	191
9 Reps	191
9 Reps 191​
PREWORKOUT//
3 Uncut
1 Versa 1

INTRA//
Compete


Thoughts:

Took 3 Uncut's plus a Versa 1 cap. Focus was insane and energy felt pretty natural. 

Pretty good workout today. Ended the last chest workout for Phase 2. Tried to hit 190 and 185 for 1RM, but just gased out after those 3 sets of 180. Atleast I hit the required sets. Going for 190-195 for the end of Phase 3. Had to go down on the second set of Incline DB's as the chair felt awkward to get the weights up. Noted to get a spot next time. Though workouts were short, I was really sweaty from the workout.*


----------



## obey46 (Mar 19, 2013)

*3/19/13*
*WEEK 8 // BACK,BI'S// 3-5 REPS*





*Bent Over Row	*
3 Reps	150
3 Reps	145
5 Reps	145
5 Reps - Dropset	135

*Wide Pulldown - Behind Neck 	*
5 Reps	165
5 Reps	170
5 Reps 	170
5 Reps - Dropset	115

*Seated Cable Rows	*
5 Reps	145
5 Reps	145
5 Reps - Dropset	115


*Rev-Grip Pulldown	*
5 Reps	160
5 Reps	160
5 Reps - Dropset	115


*BB Curl- (Assuming EZ Curl bar is 18#'s)*
5 Reps	68
3 Reps	68
3 Reps	68
5 Reps - Dropset	38

*Preacher Curl	*
5 Reps	60
4 Reps	60
5 Reps - Dropset	40

*1 Arm Cable Curl	*
5 Reps	50
5 Reps	50
5 Reps - Dropset	30

*Weighted Hip Raise	*
9 Reps	25
9 Reps	25
9 Reps	25

*Ab Crunch Machine	*
9 Reps	120
9 Reps	120
9 Reps	120

*DB Side Bend*
9 Reps	45
9 Reps	45
9 Reps	45​

PREWORKOUT//
3 Uncut
1 Versa 1


INTRA//
Compete
*Thoughts:*


Solid back/bi's workout today. For BB Rows, my calices just kept bugging. Noted to use gloves or wrist wraps next time. Felt pretty good about my strength. I could have gone heavier, but it was a little bit awkward to get a wide grip and go heavy on Lat Pulldowns. Had to get on the seat and use my body weight to get the weight down. Oh, the troubles of a manlet. Might start doing weighted pull-ups if it ever gets to that point. I just realized that it might be spring break for some kids as it got busy around lunch time. Damn crossfitters came out of the woodwork too. Anyway that gave me more motivation to finish up my workout by taking short breaks. Energy, pump and focus was all solid today.


Also checked my weight and I'm down .5# plus my lever belt is getting loose again. With my strength going up and body fat going down my cut is going fairly well.


----------



## obey46 (Mar 21, 2013)

*3/21/13*
*WEEK 8 // SHOULDERS,CALVES// 3-5 REPS*





*DB Shoulder Press	*
5 Reps	65
4 Reps	65
5 Reps	65
5 Reps - Dropset	45

*BB Upright Row	*
3 Reps	83
3 Reps	78
5 Reps - Dropset	68

*1 Arm Cable Lateral Raise	*
4 Reps	35
5 Reps	35
5 Reps - Dropset	20

*BO DB Delt Raise	*
5 Reps	30
5 Reps	30
5 Reps - Dropset	15

*BB Shrug	*
5 Reps	150
5 Reps	160
5 Reps	160
5 Reps - Dropset	120

*Leg Press Calf Raise	*
9 Reps	572
20 Reps	572
20 Reps	572
20 Reps	572

*Calf Raise Machine	*
9 Reps	190
9 Reps	190
9 Reps	190
9 Reps	190​

PREWORKOUT//
2 Uncut
1 Versa-1
2 Osteosport


INTRA//
Compete




*Thoughts:*




F*ck yah PR. I don't really like calling out PR's, but for DB shoulder presses last week I struggled at 65's. The planets were aligned, pwo felt great, hormones beastin up, I had to get at those 65's again. Nailed it. I think I can go hit the 70's or 75's. Only difference between this week and last week is that I trained later in the morning as opposed to 6am. However, training at 6am last week felt pretty good. Also did a few ROM exercises for my shoulder. That might of helped a little. Everything else seemed easier and blew through the rest of the workout. Wanted to cardio, but tomorrow is leg day.


----------



## obey46 (Mar 22, 2013)

*3/22/13*
*WEEK 8 // LEGS,ABS// 3-5 REPS*



*Deadlift*
3 Reps	225
3 Reps	235
3 Reps	240
5 Reps - Dropset	135


*Leg Extension*
5 Reps	115
5 Reps	130
5 Reps	130
5 Reps	130
5 Reps - Dropset	100

*Seated Leg Curl*
5 Reps	100
4 Reps	100
3 Reps	100
4 Reps - Dropset	80

*Hip Raise	Weight*
9 Reps	25
9 Reps	25
9 Reps	25

*Ab Crunch Machine*
9 Reps	120
9 Reps	140
9 Reps	150

*Plank* 
75 sec Rep	
75 sec Rep	
75 sec Rep	​

PREWORKOUT//
2 Uncut
4 NO Uptake

INTRA//
COMPETE


*Thoughts:*


Today was Eh. Decided to start off w/ Deadlifts before squats so I can get a higher lift. DL's felt great and I could've added 5-10lbs, but I'll shoot for that next month. Once I got to squats, my back just gave out and 245 just felt too heavy to carry. Granted I did 240 last week. My back was just burned out. Did a few reps at 245, but I didn't go parallel so didn't count it. Failed the next few attemps and just called it. Will attempt again on Sunday. Went to the gym and killed the rest of the workout.


I may try heavy DL on back day or Squatting first. We'll see on month 3.








Whammy!​


----------



## obey46 (Mar 24, 2013)

*3/24/13*
*WEEK 8 // SQUATS// 3-5 REPS*





*Squat*
5 Reps	135
3 Reps	180
3 Reps	205
3 Reps	225
4 Reps	245
5 Reps	255
3 Reps	265
3 Reps	275
Fail	        285
3 Reps	280


*Front Squat	*
5 Reps	1335
5 Reps	145
5 Reps	155
5 Reps - Dropset	135


30 mins Elliptical

​

PREWORKOUT//
2 Uncut
2 Osteosport


INTRA//
COMPETE


*Thoughts:*


Solid workout today. I was well rested and my back wasn't as sore so I was ready to wrap up the squats. I couldn't believe I had used a good majority of my available weights. Not sure what to do when I max out. Either get a new gym or some new 45's. 


Stats are good this week. Lost half a pound and a couple mm's on my abdomen via calipers. So I'm currently at 152.5 and 12.9%BF. Not bad for eating a bit under maintenance.







Yus!​


----------



## obey46 (Mar 25, 2013)

*3/25/13*
*WEEK 9 // CHEST,TRIS,CALVES// 12-15 REPS*



*BB Bench Press	*
 10 Reps	145
 10 Reps	140
 10 Reps	135
 13 Reps	125

*Incline BB Press	*
 13 Reps	100
 10 Reps	100
 8 Reps	100


*Close Grip BB Pres	*
 8 Reps	100
9 Reps	90
 12 Reps	70

*Chest Flyes	*
 13 Reps	35
 10 Reps	35
 9 Reps	35

*Cable Crossover	*
 12 Reps	80
 8 Reps	70
 12 Reps	50
 12 Reps	50

*Tricep Pulldown	*
 12 Reps	40
 12 Reps	35
 12 Reps	35
 12 Reps	35

*1 Arm Tricep Ext	*
 15 Reps	15
 15 Reps	15
 15 Reps	15

*Calf Raise	*
30 Reps	477(7)
30 Reps	477(7)
30 Reps	477(7)

*Calf Press Machine	*
30 Reps	130
30 Reps	130
30 Reps	130​

PREWORKOUT//
4 NO Uptake
Dstunner


INTRA//
COMPETE




*Thoughts:*


Not one of my best workouts for high volume. Coincidentally I've been Drive throughout the log and my muscle fatigue hit much earlier around rep 9-10. Weights are only 5-10#'s higher than Month 2 - Week 1. Also used a different PWO, but I hate to rule supplements as an excuse, but it seems as though today just wasn't my day. On the lighter side of things, I got a pretty good pump and w/ what weights I could do I made sure to get that MMC down.


----------



## obey46 (Mar 26, 2013)

*3/26/13*
*WEEK 9 // BACK,BI'S,ABS// 12-15 REPS*



*Bent Over Row	*
 15 Reps	90
 15 Reps	90
 12 Reps	110
 12 Reps	110


*Wide Pulldown  	*
 15 Reps	115
 13 Reps	120
 11  Reps	120


*S.Arm Pulldown	*
 12 Reps	45
 12 Reps	40
 15 Reps	40


*Seated Cable Row	*
 13 Reps	85
 13 Reps	90
 12 Reps	90


*BB Curl	*
 13 Reps	40
 12 Reps	40
 12 Reps	40
 12 Reps	40

*Incline DB Curl	*
 12 Reps	12.5
 12 Reps	12.5
 12 Reps	12.5

*Concentration Curl	*
 12, 12 Reps	12.5
 10, 12 Reps	12.5
 10, 12 Reps	12.5

*Hip Raise	*
30 Reps	
30 Reps	
30 Reps	

*Crunches	*
30 Reps	
30 Reps	
30 Reps	

*Oblique Crunches*
30 Reps	
30 Reps	
30 Reps	​

PREWORKOUT//
3 NO Uptake
2 Uncut
2 Drive


INTRA//
COMPETE
Creavar


*Thoughts:*


Busy day! Today felt great, used my typical PWO and was really focused. Weights were dialed in right to hit 12-15. Some were fairly light so I just forced negatives which gave an extra burn. Pumps were just crazy.


Overall the recovery and endurance has been good on this high volume week. Must be the Drive since I got back on it.


----------



## obey46 (Mar 28, 2013)

*3/28/13*
*WEEK 9 // SHOULDERS,CALVES// 12-15 REPS*



*DB Shoulder Press	*
 12 Reps	50
 12 Reps	50
 11 Reps	50
 10 Reps	50

*Side Lateral Raise	*
 15 Reps	15
 15 Reps	15
 15 Reps	15

*DB Upright Row	*
 13 Reps	30
 12 Reps	30
 12 Reps	30

*BO DB Delt Raise	*
 12 Reps	15
 12 Reps	15
 12 Reps	15

*DB Shrug	*
 15 Reps	55
 15 Reps	55
 15 Reps	55
 15 Reps	55

*Seated Calf Raise	*
30 Reps	477(7)
30 Reps	477(7)
30 Reps	477(7)
30 Reps	477(7)

*Leg Press Calf Raise	*
30 Reps	145
30 Reps	160
30 Reps	160
30 Reps	160​

PREWORKOUT//
1 Uncut
1 RPM
1 Versa-1


INTRA//
COMPETE
Creavar


*Thoughts:*


Pretty good and quick shoulder day. Recovery has been great as well as energy levels post workout. Compared to last month's volume workout, I'd be laying down for a little bit of rest.


----------



## obey46 (Mar 29, 2013)

*3/29/13*
*WEEK 9 // LEGS,ABS// 12-15 REPS*



*Squat	*
 13 Reps	150
 12 Reps	150
 15 Reps	150
 12 Reps	150

*Deadlift	*
 12 Reps	150
 12 Reps	150
 12 Reps	150
 12 Reps	150


*Leg Extension	*
 12 Reps	85
 12 Reps	85
 12 Reps	85

*Leg Press	*
 12 Reps	347(4)
 12 Reps	347(4)
 12 Reps	347(4)

*Lying Leg Curls	*
 12 Reps	50
 12 Reps	50
 12 Reps	50
 12 Reps	40

*Hip Raise	*
20 Reps	
20 Reps	
20 Reps	

*Crunches	*
30 Reps	
30 Reps	
30 Reps	

*Plank	*
1 min Rep	
1 min Rep	
1 min Rep	​

PREWORKOUT//
2 Uncut
1 Versa-1


INTRA//
COMPETE
Creavar


*Thoughts:*


So I came to the conclusion that I've had a pulled hamstring for the past 5 days. It seemed like DOMs at first, but the light pain is on only one side. I'm pretty sure it was from doing calf presses. I had adjusted my foot placement while pressed, so I had all the weight on one leg for a moment. Derp.


Anyway I ended up training legs as it wasn't bother some. Had to go light on lying leg curls though. Gonna ICE it up and rest the whole weekend. Should have a Week 3 review by Sunday.


----------



## obey46 (Apr 8, 2013)

*4/8/13*
*WEEK 10 // CHEST// 9-11 REPS*



* 
BB Bench Press	*
 10 Reps	145
 9 Reps	145
 6 Reps	145
 5 Reps	135

*Incline DB Press	*
 11 Reps	40
 11 Reps	40
 11 Reps	40


*Close Grip BB Pres	*
 9 Reps	100
6 Reps	100
 9 Reps	85

*Chest Flyes	*
 11 Reps	35
 11 Reps	35
 11 Reps	35


*Chest Press - Mach	*
4 Reps	180
4 Reps	180
4 Reps	180

*Pec Fly - Mach	*
11 Reps	115
11 Reps	115
11 Reps	115	

*Cable Crossover	*
 11 Reps	60
 11 Reps	60
 11 Reps	60

*Tricep Pulldown	*
 11 Reps	40
 11 Reps	40
 10 Reps	40
9 Reps	40

*1 Arm Tricep Ext	*
 11 Reps	20
 11 Reps	20
 11 Reps	20​

PREWORKOUT//
2 Uncut
1 Versa-1


INTRA//
COMPETE
Creavar




*Thoughts:*


Back in action, but far from 100% recovery. Still a bish to drive or sit. Basically I pulled a hamstring muscle two weeks ago w/out even knowing. I simply thought it was DOMs lasting longer than usual. I ended up still doing legs on the 5th day which made the injury worse. The past week I've just been recovering.


The workout was so so. I tried to meet in the middle of picking up where I left and heavier than week 1's weight. Felt like I lost a little bit of strength during the recovery week. Rather than be butt hurt, I figured I would just try and hit the required reps w/ whatever weights I could.


Endurance felt great overall. Other than feeling slightly weak, I felt like I had a lot of extra energy. I added a couple extra exercises to compensate for calf workouts. I don't think I would be able to workout legs this week.


----------



## obey46 (Apr 9, 2013)

*4/9/13*
*WEEK 10 // CHEST// 9-11 REPS*



* 
Bent Over Row	*
11 Reps	120
11 Reps	120
11 Reps	120
11 Reps 	120

*Wide Pulldown  	*
9 Reps	130
11 Reps	130
11 Reps	130

*S.Arm Pulldown	*
11 Reps	45
11 Reps	50
9 Reps	50

*Seated Cable Row	*
10 Reps	105
9 Reps	105
9 Reps	105

*BB Curl	*
9 Reps	60
8 Reps	60
9 Reps	50
9 Reps	50

*Incline DB Curl	*
8 Reps	20
7 Reps	20
9 Reps	15

*Concentration Curl	*
8 Reps	15
7 Reps	20
8 Reps	20

*Weighted Crunches	*
11 Reps	60
11 Reps	60
11 Reps	60

*DB Side Bend	*
11 Reps	50
11 Reps	50
11 Reps	50

​

PREWORKOUT//
2 Uncut
1 Versa-1
4 Drive


INTRA//
COMPETE
Creavar


*Thoughts:*


Barely got enough sleep since I woke up to my leg throbbing. Ended up being restless for a few hours till dawn and went back to sleep. Surprisingly when I woke up 2 hours later I felt energetic and fuq'n hornitos. 


Workout was pretty good as I dialed in the right weights to hit the required reps. Back felt stronger so I was able to go higher than week 1's cycle. I'm guessing I lost a bit of strength in my chest. Endurance felt great though. Wen't light on DB curls again, but focused on negatives. Got some really good pumps.


----------



## obey46 (Apr 11, 2013)

*4/11/13*
*WEEK 10 // SHOULDERS// 9-11 REPS*



* 
DB Shoulder Press	*
11 Reps	60
10 Reps	60
7 Reps	60
7 Reps	60

*Side Lateral Raise	*
11 Reps	25
10 Reps	25
10 Reps	

*DB Upright Row	*
11 Reps	35
10 Reps	35
9 Reps	35

*BO DB Lat Raise	*
11 Reps	20
10 Reps	20
10 Reps	20

*BB Shrug	*
11 Reps	65
11 Reps	65
11 Reps	65
11 Reps	65​



PREWORKOUT//
D-Stunner
1 Versa-1
4 Drive


INTRA//
COMPETE
Creavar




*Thoughts:*


Today was short and sweet. Wanted to do abs to replace calves, but my hamstring was cramping up so did wrist curls instead. Tried a different pwo today and noticed a bit of lack of endurance. Either way the workout was good. Got in the necessary reps. Pretty happy I was able to rep out 60's. 65's should be fairly easy to hit 6-8 next week.


Forgot my phone so I couldn't try out my new bluetooth headphones. I tried to get amped to the gym music, but Hall and Oates wasn't quite cutting it. I guess it's like trying to fap to Better Homes magazine. Not going to happen lol Had planned to work out legs lightly since my leg felt great yesterday. However, today it just acted up.


Here's a bad idea, putting on Icy Hot after a shower and not wash your hands when you put on lotion. Results, smelling like you've been rolling around in Certs while your body feels tingly.


----------



## obey46 (Apr 14, 2013)

Obey46 said:


> *4/14/13*
> *WEEK 11 // CHEST// 6-8 REPS*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigcruz (Apr 14, 2013)

Lookin good man, hope that leg heals up.


----------



## obey46 (Apr 15, 2013)

*4/15/13*
*WEEK 11 // BACK,BI'S// 6-8 REPS*



* 
Bent Over Row *
8 Reps	115
7 Reps	135
7 Reps	135
8 Reps	135
8 Reps - Dropset	115

*Wide Pulldown  	*
8 Reps	160
7 Reps	160
8 Reps  - Dropset	115

*S.Arm Pulldown	*
8 Reps	55
8 Reps	55
8 Reps  - Dropset	35

*Seated Cable Row	*
6 Reps	130
6 Reps	130
6 Reps  - Dropset	100

*BB Curl	*
5 Reps	78
3 Reps	73
6 Reps	68
6 Reps - Dropset	40

*Incline DB Curl	*
6 Reps	30
6 Reps	30
6 Reps - Dropset	15

*Concentration Curl	*
4 Reps	30
6 Reps	25
6 Reps - Dropset	25

*Hip Raise	Weight*
14 Reps	
14 Reps	
14 Reps	

*Ab Crunch	*
14 Reps	70
14 Reps	70
14 Reps	70

*Oblique Crunches	*
14 Reps	
14 Reps	
14 Reps	​

PREWORKOUT//
D Stunner - 1.5 scoops
1 Versa-1
4 Drive


INTRA//
COMPETE
Creavar


*Thoughts:*


Solid workout today. Back felt strong and my hamstring wasn't bothering much. Wore my knee brace and it seemed to compress the pulled muscles in the right places. Hopefully I can hit legs on Thursday.


----------



## obey46 (Apr 15, 2013)

bigcruz said:


> Lookin good man, hope that leg heals up.



Thanks bro. It's slowly yet surely recovering.


----------



## obey46 (Apr 16, 2013)

*4/16/13*
*WEEK 11 // SHOULDERS// 6-8 REPS*



* 


DB Shoulder Press	*
Warm Up
5 Reps	30
3 Reps	30
3 Reps	45
3 Reps	55


Working Set
7 Reps	65
4 Reps	65
5 Reps	55
6 Reps - Dropset	35

*Side Lateral Raise	*
6 Reps	30
6 Reps	30
6 Reps - Dropset	20

*DB Upright Row	*
7 Reps	40
6 Reps	40
6 Reps - Dropset	30

*BO DB Delt Raise	*
8 Reps	30
7 Reps	
6 Reps - Dropset	15

*BB Shrug	*
8 Reps	70
8 Reps	70
8 Reps	70
8 Reps - Dropset	50​

PREWORKOUT//
D Stunner - 1.5 scoops
1 Versa-1
4 Drive


INTRA//
COMPETE
Creavar


*Thoughts:*


Started out great. I tanked and couldn't get the 65's on the third set. I did more warm ups than usual and I did more reps on the first set. Either way I'm a week ahead on weights than last month. Maybe I'll hit 70's next week or rep out more on 65's. I was also thinking about my back too. Form was slightly phuked getting them up. Noted to bring my belt next week. Short workout today. I ended up doing a light leg workout to see what I can do on leg day. Did a couple exercises and very low weight. Till I got to the incline leg press, that's when my hamstrings started to hurt. So I basically pinpointed where I got my injury from. From doing calf presses on the incline leg press.


----------



## obey46 (Apr 18, 2013)

*4/18/13*
*WEEK 11 // SQUATS,DL'S & CURLS// *



* 
Warm up - Jump rope 20 mins


SQUATS RND 1	*
Warm Up
5 Reps	135
9 Reps	150


Hamstrings started to cramp.



*Pyramid DB Curls w/ Fat Gripz	*
15 Reps	15
12 Reps	20
8  Reps 	30
8  Reps 	30
12 Reps	20
15 Reps	15



*SQUATS RND 2	*
5 Reps	135
5 Reps	150
5 Reps  	175
5 Reps	190
4 Reps  	215



*Deadlifts	*
9 Reps	135
9 Reps	150




​

PREWORKOUT//
J3D 1,3 - 1 scoop
Creavar
1 Versa-1
4 Drive
Alcar


INTRA//
COMPETE
DAA


*Thoughts:*


Leg started feeling cramp so I almost didn't go through the workout. Had already taken my pre-workout so I was amped to do something. Started off with Body Weight squats then moved on to BB warmups. They felt great getting past parallel. By the second set, both my hamstrings cramped up. Don't think I stretched enough or possibly due to not doing squats for the past 2-3 weeks. Ended up doing 15 mins on the elliptical to warm it up more. Since the fatgripz fit my Powerblock DB's I decided to try them out.


By that time, my legs were feeling good so decided to hit squats again. Stopped after 2 sets of DL's as my bummed hamstring started bothering me again. Hope I didn't make it worse again.


----------



## obey46 (Apr 21, 2013)

*4/21/13*
*WEEK 12 // CHEST & TRI'S// *



* 
Warm up - Jump rope 20 mins* 


*BB Bench Press	*
5 Reps	95
3 Reps	135
2 Reps	155
3 Reps	175
2 Reps	180
1 Reps	185
1 Reps	180
5 Reps - Dropset	135


*Incline DB Press	*
5 Reps	70
4 Reps	75
4 Reps 	75
5 Reps - Drop	45


*Chest Flyes	*
5 Reps	45
5 Reps	45
5 Reps - Drop	25

*Cable Crossover	*
5 Reps	90
5 Reps	100
5 Reps	110
4 Reps 	120
10 Reps - Drop	60

*Tricep Pulldown	*
5 Reps	60
5 Reps	65
4 Reps	70
5 Reps - Drop	40

*Close Grip BB Pres	*
5 Reps	130
5 Reps	140
5 Reps - Drop	150
5 Reps - Drop	110

*1 Arm Tricep Ext	*
3-5 Reps	35
3-5 Reps	35
3-5 Reps - Drop	20


Wrist Curls Front/Behind - 45# BB 6x15


Cardio - 20 mins Elliptical		

​

PREWORKOUT//
3 - Uncut
Creavar
1 Versa-1
4 Drive
Alcar


INTRA//
COMPETE
DAA


*Thoughts:*


Pretty happy about today. Today marks the end of the 12 week program for Chest. Took 3 caps of Uncut for PR's and a bit of strength. Felt a little over stimmed, but focus was strong. Had so much endurance I added atleast 1-5 more sets. Goal for this month pre injury was to hit 190 bench. I did about 185 for 2(didn't count 1 rep since I didn't go far down enough). CG Bench press wen't up surprisingly. Guess I was on one today.


Here are a few stats over the past few months of the program:


Month 1 - BP Week 4 - 4x170, 3x170, 1x170
Month 2 - BP Week 4 - 3x180, 3x180, 3x180
Month 3 - BP Week 4 - 2x180,1x185,1x180 - Should have wen't for more reps of 180, but forgot to compare Month 2 before the workout.


----------



## obey46 (Apr 22, 2013)

*4/21/13*
*WEEK 12 // BACK & BI'S// 3-5 Reps*



* 
Warm up - Jump rope 20 mins* 


*Weighted Pullup	*
3 Reps	30(180 total)
3 Reps	30(180 total)
3 Reps	bw(150 total)


*Bent Over Row	*
5 Reps	150
5 Reps	150 strapped
5 Reps	150 strapped
5 Reps - Dropset	135


*Deadlift	*
3 Reps	135
2 Reps	215
2 Reps	255 strapped
3 Reps	215

*Wide Pulldown  	*
7 Reps	150
7 Reps	150
7 Reps - Dropset	100

*S.Arm Pulldown	*
4 Reps	70
4 Reps	70
5 Reps - Dropset	40

*Seated Cable Row	*
5 Reps	145
5 Reps	
5 Reps - Dropset	100

*BB Curl	*
5 Reps	75
3 Reps	75
3 Reps	75
8 Reps - Dropset	45

*Incline DB Curl	*
5 Reps	35
5 Reps	35
8 Reps - Dropset	20

*Concentration Curl	*
3 Reps	35
3 Reps	35
5 Reps - Dropset	15

*21's	*
21 Reps	30
21 Reps	30
21 Reps	30


*Hip Raise	*
9 Reps	
9 Reps	
9 Reps	

*Ab Crunch Machine	*
9 Reps	120
9 Reps	120
9 Reps	120

*DB Oblique Bend	*
9 Reps	60
9 Reps	60
9 Reps	60


​

PREWORKOUT//
3 - Uncut
Creavar
1 Versa-1
4 Drive
Alcar


INTRA//
COMPETE
DAA


*Thoughts:*


Another solid strength workout. Could have gone a bit heavier, but I got some good reps on what I did. PR'd on most of the lifts, especially deadlifts. Could have bumped up more, but I wanted to take it easy and have enough energy for the rest of the workout. I might just dedicate a day for deadlifting. Tomorrow I'm hitting up shoulders. Hoping to push some 70's.


----------



## obey46 (Apr 23, 2013)

*4/23/13*
*WEEK 12 // SHOULDERS & CARDIO// 3-5 Reps*



* 
Warm up - Jump rope 20 mins* 


*DB Shoulder Press	*
5 Reps	65
5 Reps	65
5 Reps	65
6 Reps - Dropset	40


*Side Lateral Raise	*
3 Reps	35
3 Reps	35
5 Reps - Dropset	20


*DB Upright Row	*
5 Reps	45
5 Reps	45
5 Reps - Dropset	30


*BO DB Delt Raise	*
5 Reps	35
5 Reps	35
5 Reps - Dropset	20


*BB Shrug	*
5 Reps	165
5 Reps	165
5 Reps	165
5 Reps	165




20 Mins on the Ellliptical​

PREWORKOUT//
3 - Uncut
Creavar
1 Versa-1
4 Drive
Alcar


INTRA//
COMPETE
DAA


*Thoughts:*


Pretty good workout today. Brought my belt and 65's felt light. Tried 70's, but I couldn't get it up solo. That's alright. Thinking of doing another 4 weeks of this program and then start PHAT once my hamstring heals up 100%. Also thinking of adding OHP's to this routine.


----------



## obey46 (Apr 26, 2013)

*4/26/13*
*WEEK 12 // ARMS// *



* 
Warm up - Jump rope 20 mins* 


*DB Curls w/ Fat Gripz	*
15 Reps	20
12 Reps	25
8 Reps	30
8 Reps	30
12 Reps	25	
15 Reps	20

*Tricep Ext	*
15 Reps	35
12 Reps	40
8 Reps	50
8 Reps	35

*OLY BB Curl	*
5 Reps	65
5 Reps	65
5 Reps	65
5 Reps	65	
5 Reps	65

*DB Skullcrusher w/ Fat Gripz	*
15 Reps	20
12 Reps	25
8 Reps	30
8 Reps	20

*Hammer Curl	*
15 Reps	20
12 Reps	25
8 Reps	30
8 Reps	30
12 Reps	25	
15 Reps	20


*DB Tri Kickbacks	*
15 Reps	20
12 Reps	25
8 Reps	35
8 Reps	35
12 Reps	25	
15 Reps	20


20 Mins on the Ellliptical​

PREWORKOUT//
Cardio Igniter
Creavar
1 Versa-1
4 Drive


INTRA//
COMPETE
DAA


*Thoughts:*


Basically canned yesterday's leg workout. Felt weak as I was struggling w/ 135's. Was probably due to the GI issues I had lately. Barely felt like eating. Wanted to hit arms regardless how I felt so I popped in a Body Beast DVD for a little more motivation. Added some fatgrippz to make it difficult.


----------



## obey46 (Apr 29, 2013)

*4/28/13*
*WEEK 13 // CHEST, TRI'S & CALVES// *



* 
BB Bench Press	*
 13 Reps	135
 10 Reps	135
 12 Reps	135
 13 Reps	135

First two reps the tempo was slow w/ a pause. Started to fatigue so I upped the tempo.


*Incline BB Press	*
 11 Reps	100
 8 Reps	100
 13 Reps	80


Wasn't happy with this set. Had to move up my stands and chair to accommodate this workout. Bench setting was higher on the first two sets till I lowered it to 3. Will probably just stick to DB's.

*Chest Flyes	*
 15 Reps	30
 12 Reps	30
 12 Reps	30


Slow tempo and got a good burn.


*Cable Crossover	*
 12 Reps	70
 12 Reps	70
 12 Reps	60
 12 Reps	60


Had some good reps. Started to fatigue so I dropped down the weights.


*Tricep Pulldown	*
 15 Reps	35
 15 Reps	40
 15 Reps	40
 15 Reps	45


Felt stronger with this workout. 


*Close Grip BB Pres	*
10 Reps	95
6 Reps	95
6 Reps	70

Not a good set. 


*Skullcrushers	*
 15 Reps	30
 15 Reps	30
 15 Reps	30

*Leg Press Calf Raise	*
30 Reps	55
30 Reps	55
30 Reps	55


I haven't done this in almost a month. My leg still cramped so what I did was not lock out my legs this time around. Got a good burn on my calves w/out strain.

*Calf Press Machine	*
30 Reps	85
30 Reps	85
30 Reps	85


20 Mins on the Ellliptical​

PREWORKOUT//
AEN Presurge
Creavar
1 Versa-1
4 Drive


INTRA//
COMPETE
DAA


*Thoughts:*


Really need to just chalk it up and lift lighter on high volume chest. Chest seems to be my weak point and the lagging part of my muscles.






Obey46 said:


> *4/28/13*
> *WEEK 13 // CHEST, TRI'S & CALVES// *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## obey46 (May 1, 2013)

*5/1/13*
*WEEK 13 // SHOULDERS & CALVES//12-15 REPS *



* 
OHP	*
 15 Reps	45
 12 Reps	65
 12 Reps	65
 12 Reps	65

*Arnold Press	*
 15 Reps	30
 12 Reps	30
 12 Reps	30
 12 Reps	30

*6 ways	*
12 Reps	5
12 Reps	5

*BB Upright Row	*
 15 Reps	40
 15 Reps	40
 15 Reps	40


*1 Arm Cable Front Raise	*
 12 Reps	15
 12 Reps	15
 12 Reps	15


*Delt Machine	*
 15 Reps	70
 13 Reps	70
 11 Reps	70


*DB Shrug	*
 15 Reps	65
 15 Reps	65
 12 Reps	65
 15 Reps	65

*Leg Press Calf Raise	*
30 Reps	55
30 Reps	70
30 Reps	85
30 Reps	100

*Calf Press Machine	*
30 Reps	85
30 Reps	85
30 Reps	85
30 Reps	85

22 mins on the Elliptical

​

PREWORKOUT//
Jack3d 1,3
Creavar
1 Versa-1
4 Drive
4 NO Uptake


INTRA//
TSN Hyperblend BCAA
DAA


*Thoughts:*


Weights were light today, but got a great burn. Energy and endurance felt good. Feeling pretty darn tired right now and I did shoulders only. Hamstring is feeling better, but cramps a little. Hoping to hit my first full leg day tomorrow after a month long recovery.


----------



## obey46 (May 2, 2013)

*5/2/13*
*WEEK 13 // LEGS & ABS//12-15 REPS *



* 
Squat	        *
 12 Reps	100
 12 Reps	100
 12 Reps	100
 12 Reps	100

*Front Squat	*
 12 Reps	85
 12 Reps	85
 12 Reps	85

*Leg Extension	*
 15 Reps	40
 15 Reps	40
 15 Reps	40


*Single leg ext	*
10 Reps	10
10 Reps	10
10 Reps	10

*Leg Press	*
 15 Reps	70
 15 Reps	85
 15 Reps	100

*Lying Leg Curls	*
 15 Reps	40
 12 Reps	40
 12 Reps	40
 12 Reps	40

*Hip Raise	*
26 Reps	
15 Reps	
30 Reps	

*Crunches	*
15 Reps	
30 Reps	
30 Reps	

*Plank	*
1 min Rep	
1 min Rep	
1 min Rep	

22 mins on the Elliptical

​

PREWORKOUT//
1 Uncut
Hemavol
Creavar
1 Versa-1




INTRA//
Energize N'Gage
DAA


*Thoughts:*


Finally got in a full leg work after about 4-5 weeks. Hamstring feels better and cramps less each day. Can't wait to fully recover. Today's workout was light in weights just to ease back into the leg workouts.


----------



## obey46 (May 6, 2013)

*5/5/13*
*WEEK 14 // CHEST,TRI'S & CALVES//9-11 REPS *



*
BB Bench Press *
11 Reps 145
10 Reps 145
6 Reps 145
9 Reps 135

*Incline DB Press *
9 Reps 60
6 Reps 60
9 Reps 50

*Chest Flyes *
9 Reps 35
9 Reps 35
9 Reps 35

*Cable Crossover *
11 Reps 70
9 Reps 70
9 Reps 70


*Tricep Pulldown *
11 Reps 50
11 Reps 50
11 Reps 50
11Reps 50

*Close Grip DB Press *
9 Reps 40
9 Reps 40
9 Reps 40

*Skullcrushers *
11 Reps 30
11 Reps 30
11 Reps 30

*Leg Press Calf Raise *
20 Reps 100
4 Reps 180
4 Reps 180

*Pec Fly Machine*
20 Reps 115
11 Reps 115
11 Reps 115 

22 mins on the Elliptical

​

PREWORKOUT//
2 Uncut
4 NO Uptake
Creavar
1 Versa-1




INTRA//
Energize N'Gage
DAA


*Thoughts:*


Decent workout today. My arms tended to give up on the third set so I had to bump down to hit the set amount of reps. Incidentally, I've been off Drive for a week, but I hate using supplements as an excuse. I'll keep adding an extra day of arms this month and keep training tri's.


As far as the weights goes, I wanted to focus more on hitting the maximum reps than trying to beat the previous month's weights.



*5/6/13*
*WEEK 14 // BACK,BI'S & ABS//9-11 REPS *



*
Bent Over Row *
10 Reps 135
10 Reps 135
10 Reps 135
10 Reps 135

*Deadlift *
9 Reps 135
9 Reps 135
9 Reps 135
9 Reps 135

*Wide Pulldown - Behind Neck *
9 Reps 130
9 Reps 130
9 Reps 130

*Seated Cable Rows Weight*
10 Reps 100
9 Reps 100
9 Reps 100

*S. Arm Pulldown *
11 Reps 45
9 Reps 45
10 Reps 45

*BB Curl *
10 Reps 55
9 Reps 55
8 Reps 55
7 Reps 55

*Preacher Curl *
11 Reps 30
11 Reps 30
11 Reps 30

*DB Curl *
11 Reps 20
9 Reps 20
9 Reps 20

*Hanging Leg Raise *
19 Reps 
15 Reps 
12 Reps 

*Weighted Crunch *
19 Reps 25
19 Reps 25
15 Reps 25

*DB Side Bend *
20 Reps 35
20 Reps 25
20 Reps 25

​

PREWORKOUT//
2 Uncut
4 NO Uptake
Creavar
1 Versa-1


INTRA//
Energize N'Gage
DAA


*Thoughts:*


Had a good back day as it's much stronger than my chest. Wen't higher on BB rows and dropped a little weight on DL's. Hamstring started cramping so I took it easy on DL's. Like yesterday, I wanted to focus more on hitting the set amount of reps than beating the previous month's weight. Possibly do this for the rest of the program till I start PHAT at the end of the month.


----------



## obey46 (May 8, 2013)

*5/8/13*
*WEEK 14 // SHOULDERS & CALVES//9-11 REPS *





*6 ways	*
10 Reps	10
11 Reps	10


* 
OHP	Weight*
10 Reps	75
9 Reps	75
9 Reps	75
9 Reps	75

*Arnold Press	*
9 Reps	45
8 Reps	45
8 Reps	45
5 Reps	45
8 Reps	30

*BB Upright Row	*
11 Reps	50
11 Reps	50
11 Reps	50

*1 Arm Cable Front Raise	*
9 Reps	20
9 Reps	20
9 Reps	20


*Delt Machine	*
11 Reps	70
11 Reps	70
11 Reps	70


*BB Shrug	*
11 Reps	150
11 Reps	150
11 Reps	150
11 Reps	150

*Leg Press Calf Raise	*
20 Reps	115
20 Reps	115
20 Reps	115
20 Reps	115

*Calf Press Machine	*
20 Reps	115
20 Reps	115
20 Reps	115
20 Reps	115

*DL	*
5 Reps	145
5 Reps	165
3 Reps	175


20 mins on the Elliptical​

PREWORKOUT//
J3D 1,3
Creavar
1 Versa-1


INTRA//




*Thoughts:*


Energy felt great today. Weights were a little bit light, but good enough to get a burn. Tanked on the 4th seft of Arnold presses so added an extra light set. Felt like adding a few DL's so tried them on the last workout. Energy was really good.


----------



## obey46 (May 9, 2013)

*5/9/13*
*WEEK 14 // LEGS & ABS//9-11 REPS *





*Squat	*
9 Reps	135
9 Reps	135
9 Reps	135
9 Reps	135

*Front Squat	*
9 Reps	100
9 Reps	100
9 Reps	100

*Leg Extension	*
11 Reps	100
10 Reps	100
11 Reps	100

*Incline Leg Press	*
11 Reps	167
11 Reps	167
11 Reps	167

*Lying Leg Curls	*
11 Reps	45
11 Reps	45
11 Reps	45
11 Reps	45

*Hanging Leg Raise	*
20 Reps	
20 Reps	
20 Reps	

*Ab Crunch Machine	*
20 Reps	80
20 Reps	
20 Reps	

*Side Plank	*
1 min Rep	
1 min Rep	
1 min Rep	


20 mins on the Elliptical (2mi)​

PREWORKOUT//
2 Uncut
Creavar
1 Versa-1


INTRA//




*Thoughts:*


Had to drop the ego and remember leg day is all about rehabbing the hamstring. Depth was low and felt a bit of struggle. Wanted to hit 11 reps, but hamstring was feeling tight. The last set of front squats was a bit half ass due to the fact that the first rep triggered the need to go to the bathroom. Everything else felt more of an endurance workout. Got back on the incline leg press and didn't lock out this time. Planks just destroyed me today.


----------



## obey46 (May 11, 2013)

*5/11/13*
*WEEK 15 // CHEST,TRI'S & CALVES//6-8 REPS *





*BB Bench Press	*
6 Reps	160
6 Reps	160
5 Reps	160
5 Reps - Drop	135

*Incline DB Press	*
7 Reps	65
5 Reps	65
5 Reps - Drop	45

*Chest Flyes	*
8 Reps	40
8 Reps	40
8 Reps 	40
8 Reps - Drop	30


*Cable Crossover	*
8 Reps	80
6 Reps	100
8 Reps - Drop	60

*Tricep Pulldown	*
8 Reps	60
8 Reps	60
8 Reps	60
8 Reps - Drop	30

*Close Grip DB Pres	*
5 Reps	55
6 Reps	50
6 Reps - Drop	35

*Skullcrushers	*
8 Reps	40
8 Reps	40
8 Reps 	40
8 Reps 	40


*Leg Press Calf Raise	*
14 Reps	150
14 Reps	150
14 Reps	150
14 Reps - Drop	150

*Calf Press Machine	*
14 Reps	145
14 Reps	145
14 Reps	145
14 Reps - Drop	145


*Supine Chest Press Machine*
8 Reps 190
5 Reps 190
10 Reps 100


20 mins on the Elliptical (2mi)​

PREWORKOUT//
1 Uncut
Creavar
1 Versa-1


INTRA//




*Thoughts:*


Ended up not doing an optional arm workout yesterday to get some rest. Figured I'd start the week early. Goal was try to hit atleast 6-8 reps. Wasn't too bummed that my bench was 10#'s lighter than the previous month's week 3 micro cycle. Overall workout was good. Added an extra set to a few of the workouts and another bench workout to get a little bit more pump.


----------



## obey46 (May 13, 2013)

*5/13/13*
*WEEK 15 // BACK,BI'S & ABS//6-8 REPS *





*Bent Over *
8 Reps    140
8 Reps    140
8 Reps    140
8 Reps     140

*Deadlift    *
6 Reps    180
6 Reps    180
8 Reps    180
6 Reps    135

*Wide Pulldown - Behind Neck     *
8 Reps    145
8 Reps    145
6 Reps - Dropset    115

*Seated Cable Rows    *
6 Reps    130
5 Reps    130
5 Reps     115
5 - Dropset    85

*S. Arm Pulldown    *
8 Reps    50
8 Reps    55
8 Reps 55


*BB Curl    *
6 Reps    65
6 Reps    65
6 Reps    65
6 Reps - Dropset    40

*Preacher Curl    *
8 Reps    40
8 Reps    40
8 Reps - Dropset    40

*1 Arm Cable Curl    *
8 Reps    30
8 Reps    30
7 Reps - Dropset    20


*Cable Crunch    *
14 Reps    50
10 Reps    50
10 Reps    50

*DB Side Bend    *
14 Reps    50
14 Reps    50
14 Reps    ​

PREWORKOUT//
1 Uncut
Creavar
1 Versa-1


INTRA//




*Thoughts:*


Had a great back day. Got a little overzealous with DL's and wanted to go much higher. Felt good and light, but hamstring started to bother me when I got to abs. Felt strong and maxed out on some reps. Dropped the need for drop sets on a few workouts in order to do an extra full set. Overall was happy, but I think I'm going to take legs easy this week.


----------



## obey46 (May 14, 2013)

*5/14/13*
*WEEK 15 // SHOULDERS & CALVES//6-8 REPS *





*OHP	*
6	97.5
6	97.5
6	97.5
8	50

*Arnold Press	*
6 Reps	50
6 Reps	50
6 Reps	50
8 Reps - Dropset	30


*BB Upright Row	*
8 Reps	65
8 Reps	65
8 Reps - Dropset	45

*DB Front Raise	*
8 Reps	20
8 Reps	20
8 Reps	10

*Delt Machine	*
8 Reps	85
8 Reps	100
7 Reps	100

*BB Shrug	*
8 Reps	165
8 Reps	165
8 Reps	165
8 Reps       165

*Leg Press Calf Raise	*
 14 Reps	145
 14 Reps	145
 14 Reps	145
 14 Reps	145

*Calf Press Machine	*
 14 Reps	145
 14 Reps	145
 14 Reps	145
 14 Reps 	145


20 mins Elliptical​

PREWORKOUT//
1 Uncut
Creavar
1 Versa-1


INTRA//




*Thoughts:*


I dun goofed on OHP's. Forgot to add the other 2.5 weight on the other side. I was wondering why my right side felt stronger. Overall short and simple workout that had me sweating crazy.


----------



## obey46 (May 16, 2013)

*5/16/13*
*WEEK 15 // LEGS & ABS//6-8 REPS *





*Squat	*
8 Reps	150
8 Reps	150
8 Reps	150
6 Reps - Dropset	135

*Front Squat	*
6 Reps	120
3, 3 Reps	120
8 Reps - Dropset	95

*Leg Extension	*
8 Reps	115
8 Reps	115
8 Reps - Dropset	55

*Leg Press	*
8 Reps	130
8 Reps	130
8 Reps - Dropset	100

*Lying Leg Curls*
8 Reps	55
8 Reps	55
8 Reps	55
8 Reps - Dropset	35

*Hip Raise	*
 14 Reps	
 14 Reps	
 14 Reps	

*Weighted Crunch	*
 14 Reps	25
 14 Reps	25
 14 Reps	25

*Cable Twist	*
 14 Reps	27.5
 14 Reps	27.5
 14 Reps 	27.5


20 mins Elliptical​

PREWORKOUT//
2 Uncut
Creavar
1 Versa-1


INTRA//




*Thoughts:*


The leg workout was a little too easy. If my hamstring is feeling better next week, I'll shoot to match my PR's.


----------



## obey46 (May 20, 2013)

*5/20/13*
*WEEK 16 // CHEST,TRI'S & CALVES//3-5 REPS *





*BB Bench Press	*
3 Reps	175
3 Reps	175
3 Reps	175
1 Reps	180
5 Reps	135


*Incline DB Press	*
3 Reps	70
5 Reps	70
5 Reps 	70
5 Reps - Drop	45


*Chest Flyes	*
5 Reps	45
5 Reps	45
5 Reps - Drop	25

*Cable Crossover	*
5 Reps	120
5 Reps	120
5 Reps drop	60

*Tricep Pulldown	*
3 Reps	75
3 Reps	75
3 Reps	75
5 Reps - Drop	40

*Close Grip BB Pres	*
5 Reps	110
5 Reps	130
5 Reps 	150

*Skullcrushers	*
5 Reps	60
5 Reps	60
5 Reps	20

*Leg Press Calf Raise	*
14 Reps	200
14 Reps	200
14 Reps	200

*Calf Press Machine	*
14 Reps	200
14 Reps	200
14 Reps	200

​

PREWORKOUT//
2 Uncut
4 DRIVE
3 NO UPTAKE




INTRA//
Creavar
COMPETE


*Thoughts:*


I think I had a pretty good day. Ended up doing an Arms workout on Friday and spent the weekend resting. As I'm nearing the end of this program, I'm pretty surprised at some of the strength maintained while being on a cut for the last 5 months. Sitting at sub 150lbs and 10% BF. Only a few pounds to lose then go for a year long lean bulk.


Basically got a good sense of what weights to use on PHAT next week.


----------



## obey46 (May 23, 2013)

*5/23/13*
*WEEK 16 // SHOULDERS,CALVES//3-5 REPS *





*OHP	*
3 Reps	105
3 Reps	110
2 Reps	110


*Shoulder Press	*
5 Reps	65
5 Reps	65
5 Reps	70
5 Reps - Dropset	45


*BB Upright Row	*
3 Reps	70
3 Reps	80
5 Reps	80

*1 Arm Cable Front Raise	*
5 Reps	30
5 Reps	30
5 Reps - Dropset	30


*Delt Machine	*
5 Reps	115
5 Reps	115
5 Reps - Dropset	70


*BB Shrug	*
8 Reps	215
8 Reps	215
8 Reps	215
8 Reps	135

*Leg Press Calf Raise	*
9 Reps	200
20 Reps	200
20 Reps	200
20 Reps	200

*Calf Press Machine	*
9 Reps	190
9 Reps	190
9 Reps	190
9 Reps	190

*6 ways *
10 Reps	5
10 Reps	5	


​

PREWORKOUT//
1 Fat Free
5 NO UPTAKE




INTRA//
Creavar
COMPETE


*Thoughts:*


Solid workout today. OHP still feels a bit weak. There's a little strain around my lower right back. Might try seated OHP's next time. 65's felt light so wanted to try 70's and crushed it. Just about a month ago I barely could push them up. Looking to finish strong on tomorrow's leg workout.


----------



## obey46 (May 24, 2013)

*5/23/13*
*WEEK 16 // LEGS//3-5 REPS *





*
Squat	*
3 Reps	185
3 Reps	185
3 Reps	185
5 Reps - Dropset	135


*Front Squat	*
3 Reps	135
3 Reps	135
3 Reps 	135

*Leg Extension	*
5 Reps	130
5 Reps	130
5 Reps - Dropset	85

*Leg Press	*
5 Reps	257
5 Reps	257
5 Reps - Dropset	257

*Lying Leg Curls	*
5 Reps	80
5 Reps	80
5 Reps	80
5 Reps - Dropset	50

*Hip Raise*
9 Reps	15
9 Reps	15
9 Reps	15

*Ab Crunch Machine	*
9 Reps	100
9 Reps	100
9 Reps	100

*Plank	*
75 sec Rep	
75 sec Rep	
75 sec Rep	

​

PREWORKOUT//
1 Fat Free
5 NO UPTAKE




INTRA//
Creavar
COMPETE


*Thoughts:*


Decent leg day. I warmed up ATG on squats and hit a block at 185. Decided to just do working sets at parallel. Looking forward into starting PHAT next week. Definitely have a few things to strengthen up.


----------



## obey46 (May 27, 2013)

*5/27/13*
*PHAT WEEK 1 // POWER UPPER// *





*
BB Bent Over Row	*
5 Reps	150
5 Reps	150
5 Reps	150

*Weighted Pullups	*
7 Reps	25
7 Reps	25

*Rack Chins	*
10 Reps	
10 Reps	

*BB Bench Press	*
5 Reps	170
3 Reps	170
3  Reps	170

*Incline DB Press	*
5 Reps	70
5 Reps	70
5 Reps	70

*DB Shoulder Press	*
7 Reps	60
6 Reps	60
5 Reps	60

*BB Curl	*
8 Reps	60
8 Reps	60
8 Reps	60

*SkullCrushers	*
8 Reps	60
8 Reps	60
6 Reps	60

*DB Side Bends	*
20 Reps	40
20 Reps	40
20 Reps	40

*Hip Raises* 
20 Reps	
20 Reps	
20 Reps	

*Ab Machine	*
20 Reps	70
20 Reps	70
20 Reps	70


​

PREWORKOUT//
2 UNCUT
2 PRE/2 POST DRIVE
5 NO UPTAKE




INTRA//
Creavar
COMPETE


*Thoughts:*


Pretty good first day of PHAT. The weights felt a bit light,but may stick with it for another week before bumping. Shoulder presses were a bit awkward since I was using a different bench. Energy was good throughout the workout, but now I'm feeling a bit taxed. Tomorrow is Power Lower.


----------



## obey46 (May 28, 2013)

*5/28/13*
*PHAT// WEEK 1 // POWER LOWER// *





*
Squats	*
3 Reps	175
3 Reps	175
3 Reps	175

Sets felt light. Wen't 5# lower than last week to hit ATG. Ended up going below parrallel.


*Front Squats	*
3 Reps	135
6 Reps	135
3 Reps	135


Goofed. Supposed to hit 2 sets for 6-8. Snatch grip felt a lot better with wrist wraps. Went ATG and will probably bump up next time.


*SLDL	*
7 Reps	175
7 Reps	175
5 Reps	175


Calluses bothered me on the last set. Will start using gloves or more chalk. Worked out my back pretty good though.


*Leg Extension	*
6 Reps	150
6 Reps	150

*Leg Curl	*
6 Reps	90
6 Reps	90
6 Reps	90

*Leg Press Calf Raise	*
10 Reps	265
10 Reps	265
10 Reps	265
10 Reps	265

*Calf Raise	*
10 Reps	250
10 Reps	250
10 Reps	250
10 Reps	295

*Lying DB Pullover *
12 Reps	30
12 Reps	30
12 Reps	30

Time at the gym was fairly quick, so added this workout to work my serratus anterior more.​

PREWORKOUT//
2 FAT FREE
3 NO UPTAKE




INTRA//
Creavar
COMPETE


*Thoughts:*


Almost felt like not doing this today. Whole body was sore and so was my legs from cardio. The weights overall were decent, but good enough to not affect my recovering hamstring. I'm still trying to strengthen my legs after not doing legs for a whole month in April, but getting better each week. Think I'll have a refeed on my days off. Day 2 of PHAT and I'm already spent. I'm pretty sure it's partially due to low carbs.


----------



## obey46 (May 30, 2013)

*5/30/13*
*PHAT// WEEK 1 // BACK,SHOULDERS + ABS// *





*
Bent Over Rows	*
3 Reps	135
3 Reps	135
3 Reps	135
3 Reps	135
3 Reps	135
3 Reps	135


Could have went lighter for more speed, but this weight was good enough. 

*Rack Chins	*
12 Reps	w/ Fat Gripz
12 Reps	
12 Reps	w/ Fat Gripz


Decided to use Fat Gripz on hypertrophy days. Just still figuring out where. It made Rack Chins pretty tough. Worked out my forearms and back.

*BB Shrug	*
12	215
12	215
12	215


Reps were good here. Used some leather batting gloves I found which were nice and thin, but still kept my grip tight.


*Seated Cable Row	*
12 Reps	120
12 Reps	120
12 Reps	120

*DB Rows*
12 Reps	60
12 Reps	60
12 Reps	60

Had gone lighter than planned since I pulled my right lat slightly. Ended up foam rolling in-between sets which made it better.


*CG Pulldowns	*
18 Reps	100
13 Reps	100

Wanted to hit 20 reps, but it just burned. Might go lighter next week. Got a really good pump though.


*Upright Rows	*
13 Reps	50
13 Reps	50
13 Reps	50


I was pretty amazed at the NO Uptake at this point. It's been awhile since I've done back/shoulders. My forearms/biceps were so pumped from the pulldowns that I could not bring the bar up to my chin. Had planned to do DB Presses first, but the seats were taken.


*DB Shoulder Press	*
12 Reps	45
12 Reps	45
12 Reps	45

*Lateral Raises	*
20 Reps	10
15 Reps	10

*DB Side Bends	*
20 Reps	40
20 Reps	40
20 Reps	40

*Ab Crunch Machine	*
20 Reps	70
20 Reps	70
20 Reps	

*Wood Chopper	*
20 Reps	30
20 Reps	30
20 Reps	30

​

PREWORKOUT//
2 FAT FREE
5 NO UPTAKE




INTRA//
Creavar
COMPETE


*Thoughts:*


Pretty taxing workout. I added BB Shrugs and ab workouts to this program. I might just add these on a separate day. Had to rush to downtown afterwards for a graduation ceremony and I was just famished and spent. I do plan on lean bulking soon as I'm near 9% BF so hopefully I have enough energy for this program. That and I might actually start using a pwo instead of a fat burner.


----------



## obey46 (May 31, 2013)

*5/31/13*
*PHAT// WEEK 1 // LOWER BODY// *





*Deadlifts*
12 Reps	170
12 Reps	170
6 Reps	170
6 Reps	170


Grip was good for these high reps. Went higher than I had planned to, but since it was the first workout I'd go higher. Was almost tanked by the 3rd set so I broke it up into 2 sets. I'm assuming the 5ft bar weighs around 30-35#'s so I counted it as 30#'s.


*
Squats	*
3 Reps	110
3 Reps	130
3 Reps	150
3 Reps	150
3 Reps	150
3 Reps	150


Rack was taken and had planned to do this first. Ended up going on the smith machine. Didn't know what to expect since my lower back was already tired. Hamstring was bothering me so I was foam rolling in between sets. Couldn't believe how much sweat was pouring.

*Front Squat	*
8 Reps	110
8 Reps	110
8 Reps	110


Decent set. Used the smith machine still. Definitely sticking with barbell work at home. Didn't realize school is over so now there's kids all hours in the gym.

*Leg Press	*
12 Reps	257
10 Reps	257
12 Rep	212


By this point I was hating leg day. Dropped down on the third set to get in more reps.

*Leg Curls  * 
15 Reps	40
15 Reps	40

*Seated Leg Curls	*
20 Reps	40
20 Reps	45

*Leg Press Calf Raise	*
15 Reps	205
15 Reps	205
15 Reps	205
15 Reps	205

*Calf Raise	*
20 Reps	295
20 Reps	295
20 Reps	295

*S. Arm PullDown	*
20 Reps	40
20 Reps	40
15 Reps	40

Definitely considering in adding an extra day for auxiliary workouts. 

​

PREWORKOUT//
2 Uncut
3 NO UPTAKE


INTRA//
Creavar
COMPETE


*Thoughts:*


Woke up early enough that I decided to just go straight to the gym. Typically I do barbell work at home since I hate waiting or doing workouts out of order. Plus I know exactly how much a 7ft oly bar weighs. 2 Uncut's had me sweating hard. Said F it with cardio. Upping my calories for this workout and there's no need for me to go on low carb. Sitting at 146 and feeling stronger so I'm thinking of bumping up soon. Hamstrings still need to strengthen up more.


----------



## obey46 (Jun 1, 2013)

*6/1/13*
*PHAT// WEEK 1 //CHEST & ARMS// *





*BB Press	*
3 Reps	145
3 Reps	145
3 Reps	145
3 Reps	145
3 Reps	145
3 Reps	145

*Incline BB Press	*
12 Reps	100
12 Reps	100
8 Reps	100

*Hammer Str Press	*
12 Reps	150
12 Reps	150
11 Reps	150

*Cable Flyes	*
15 Reps	60
15 Reps	60
15 Reps	60

*Spider Curls (BB)	*
20 Reps	30
20 Reps	30

*Tri Ext	*
12 Reps	40
12 Reps	40
12 Reps	40

*Cable Kickbacks	*
20 Reps	7.5
20 Reps	7.5

*Crunches	*
20 Reps	
20 Reps	
20 Reps	

*Hip Raises	*
20 Reps	
20 Reps	
20 Reps	

*Plank	*
60 secs	
60 secs	
60 secs	

​

PREWORKOUT//
Neurosurge
5 NO UPTAKE


INTRA//
COMPETE


*Thoughts:*


Ended week 1 pretty good. Weights were just about right. Felt a little nauseous from my PWO + NO Uptake. Guessing I had too much nitrates with no food. Felt better soon as I had a post workout snack. Thoughts about this program is that it's fairly taxing. Felt much better energy wise, but I could tell my body isn't fully recovered. So I'm thinking of resting an extra day then continuing power days. Workout days will be different but seeing how this goes.


----------



## obey46 (Jun 3, 2013)

*6/2/13*
*HIKING *





















​*Thoughts:*


Spent the "rest day" hiking 5 miles. Did not know there was a waterfall around the area so decided to check it out. Wanted to dip in, but there was a rattle snake swimming. Found out they don't strike in the water because they can't coil. According to my app, we went down/up about 1k ft.


----------



## obey46 (Jun 4, 2013)

*6/4/13*
*PHAT WEEK 2 // POWER UPPER// *





*
BB Bent Over Row	*
5 Reps	150
5 Reps	150
5 Reps	150


Easy set. Think I'll bump up weight that I can work my way up to 5 reps.

*Weighted Pullups	*
8 Reps	25
8 Reps	25


Up 2 reps, but a little bit lighter in BW. Will work my way up to 10 reps before bumping.	
*Rack Chins	*
10 Reps	
10 Reps	

*BB Bench Press	*
3 Reps	175
3 Reps	175
3 Reps	175
1 Rep	        180
1 Rep	        190(PR)


Bumped up 5#'s for the working set. Reps felt clean so I decided to see what my max rep would be. Was struggling a little bit with 190, but I was able to lock it.

*Incline DB Press	*
3 Reps	75
5 Reps	70
5 Reps	70


Incline DB's are just awkward for me to get the DB's up. The bench is a bit higher so my foot leverage is on the pegs and not on the floor. Didn't like that I was struggling to get the 75's up and used too much shoulders. Dropped down. Thinking of just doing Incline BB's.

*DB Shoulder Press	*
8 Reps	60
6 Reps	60
5 Reps	60


Up 2 reps on the first set. Shoulders were tanked after the DB Presses.

*BB Curl	*
10 Reps	60
10 Reps	60
10 Reps	60


Up reps all around. Will probably bump it up to 75's or 80's.


*SkullCrushers	*
10 Reps	60
9 Reps	60
8 Reps	60

*DB Side Bends	*
20 Reps	40
20 Reps	40
20 Reps	40

*Decline Crunch	*
20 Reps	
20 Reps	
20 Reps	



​

PREWORKOUT//
2 UNCUT
5 NO UPTAKE


INTRA//
COMPETE


*Thoughts:*


Overall a pretty good workout. I felt well rested taking another day off. Just started using Applied Nutriceuticals IGF-2 for the extra recovery and seeing if it helps on back to back hypertrophy days.


----------



## obey46 (Jun 5, 2013)

*6/5/13*
*PHAT WEEK 2 // POWER LOWER// *





*
Squats	*
5 Reps	175
5 Reps	175
5 Reps	175


Went up to 5 reps clean so bumping it up next week. Tried a rep of 225 to see what to go up next week. Form didn't feel right and felt a little heavy. Not surprised since I haven't gone over 200 in almost 2 months. Just gotta work my way back to 300#'s.


*Front Squats	*
6 Reps	135
6 Reps	135


Added a rep to both sets. Will work my way up to 8 next week.

*SLDL	*
5 Reps	200
8 Reps	190
8 Reps	190


Form felt a little funky on the first set. Back was a little rounded so I dropped down. Need to go lower on these as I'm feeling it more on my lower back than my hamstrings. Flexibility sucks so will start stretching hamstrings more.


*Leg Extension	*
7 Reps	150
7 Reps	150

*Leg Curl	*
7 Reps	90
7 Reps	80
7 Reps	80


The heel pad notch was off after the first set so it bent my shins slightly forward and stretched the hamstrings a bit too much. Didn't want to push it so I dropped down and fixed the heel pad notch to a better setting.

*Leg Press Calf Raise	*
10 Reps	270
10 Reps	305
10 Reps	305

*Calf Raise	*
10 Reps	265
10 Reps	265
10 Reps	265
10 Reps	265

20 mins Elliptical
4 min warmup
6-7 Rounds of 2min HIIT w/ 1 min LISS	



​

PREWORKOUT//
1 UNCUT
1 FAT FREE


INTRA//
COMPETE


*Thoughts:*


Decent workout. Just going to spend the next couple weeks working to where I left off.


----------



## obey46 (Jun 10, 2013)

Been lazy to update.


Hypertrophy days went pretty well. I felt stronger than last week as I added more reps to hit the maximum reps. Some exercises I increased weight and hit the maximum. For hypertrophy day's I'm thinking I won't bump up weight so much often(on hypertrophy days). Last year I normally repped out at the 7-10 range then bump right after hitting 10. Doing this built more strength for me than muscle mass. Slightly lighter weights w/ higher volume is still yielding DOMs as long as my MMC is good.


Recovery has been good though I'm still going to add an extra day post hypertrophy days.  Overall feel pretty good ending Week 2 of PHAT.


----------



## obey46 (Jun 11, 2013)

*6/11/13*
*PHAT WEEK 3 // POWER UPPER// *





*
BB Bent Over Row	*
5 Reps	160
5 Reps	160
5 Reps	160

*Weighted Pullups	*
6 Reps	35
5 Reps	35

*BB Bench Press	*
3 Reps	175
3 Reps	175
3 Reps	175

*Incline DB Press	*
5 Reps	70
5 Reps	70
5 Reps	70

*DB Shoulder Press	*
8 Reps	60
8 Preps	60
7 Reps	60

*BB Curl	*
10 Reps	60
10 Reps	60
10 Reps	60

*SkullCrushers	*
10 Reps	60
8 Reps	60
8 Reps	60



​

PREWORKOUT//
2 UNCUT




INTRA//
AMINOLAST


*Thoughts:*


Good workout today. Felt decently rested. My chest wasn't fully recovered from Sunday's workout so reps felt really heavy. Couldn't get an extra day of rest since I have things conflicting my workouts this week. Overall it wasn't bad as I went up on reps all around.


----------



## obey46 (Jun 12, 2013)

*6/12/13*
*PHAT WEEK 3 // POWER LOWER// *





*
Squats	*
WU
8 Reps	Bar
5 Reps	135
3 Reps	155


Working Set
1 Reps	200
3 Reps	185
3 Reps	185
3 Reps	185


Form was good and got below parallel. When I did 200, I just stalled on the 2nd rep. Legs are not as strong as they used to be prior to my hamstring strain.

*DL's	*
8 Reps       Bar (SLDL)
3 Reps	135
1 Rep  	215
1 Rep         235
3 Rep         255
3 Rep         255

255 for reps felt clean. I remember 235 felt heavy last month while recovering. Used straps, but didn't really need them.

​

PREWORKOUT//
1 UNCUT
1 FAT FREE


INTRA//
AMINOLAST


*Thoughts:*


Slashed this workout to just Squats and Deadlifts. Decent workout overall as I found my range to work on.


----------



## obey46 (Jun 16, 2013)

* 6/14/13 - Back/Shoulders*



Bent Over Rows	Weight
5 Reps	135
5 Reps	135
5 Reps	135
5 Reps	135
5 Reps	135
5 Reps	135

Rack Chins	Weight
12 Reps	
12 Reps	
12 Reps	

Seated Cable Row	Weight
12 Reps	120
12 Reps	120
12 Reps	120

DB Rows	Weight
12-15 Reps	60
12 Reps	60
12 Reps	60

CG Pulldowns	
20 Reps	100
15 Reps	100

DB Shoulder Press	Weight
8-12 Reps	45
8-12 Reps	45
8-12 Reps	45

Upright Rows	Weight
12-15 Reps	60
10 Reps	60
10 Reps	60

Lateral Raises	
20 Reps	10
15 Reps	

DB Side Bends	Weight
20 Reps	40
20 Reps	40
20 Reps	40

Ab Crunch 	
30 Reps	70
30 Reps	70
30 Reps	70

BB Shrug	Weight
12 Reps	215
12 Reps	215
12 Reps	215



* 6/15/13 - Lower Body*



Squats	Weight
3 Reps	150
3 Reps	150
3 Reps	150
3 Reps	150
3 Reps	150
3 Reps	150

Front Squat	Weight
12 Reps	110
12 Reps	110


SLDL	Weight
12 Reps	170
12 Reps	170

Leg Press	Weight
15 Reps	257
13 Reps	257
13 Reps	257

Leg Curls	
15 Reps	50
15 Reps	50

Lying Leg Curls	Weight
20 Reps	45
20 Reps	45

Leg Press Calf Raise	Weight
15 Reps	250
15 Reps	250
15 Reps	250
15 Reps	250

Calf Raise	Weight
20 Reps	305
20 Reps	305
20 Reps	305



* 6/16/13 - Chest/Arms*



BB Press	Weight
5 Reps	145
5 Reps	145
5 Reps	145
5 Reps	145
5 Reps	145
5 Reps	145

Incline DB Press	Weight
12 Reps	100
12 Reps	100
12 Reps	100

Hammer Str Press	Weight
15 Reps	150
15 Reps	150
13 Reps	150

Cable Flyes	Weight
20 Reps	60
20 Reps	60
20 Reps	60

BB Curls	
20 Reps	30


21's
21 Reps	30
21 Reps	30


Tri Ext	Weight
12 Reps	
12 Reps	
12 Reps	

Cable Kickbacks	Weight
15-20 Reps	
15-20 Reps	

Crunches	Weight
20 Reps	10
20 Reps	10
20 Reps	10

Cable Wood Chopper	
20 Reps	15
20 Reps	15
20 Reps	15

S. Arm Pulldown	
20 Reps	30
20 Reps	30
20 Reps	30



Thoughts: 


Been a little bit busy to update hypertrophy workouts. Will get on the ball next week. Weight's were good to get some good resistance. On hypertrophy days I'll bump up every couple of weeks. I ended up cutting some sets off of Lower Body. Doing this made it a bit easier and less taxing. Have been liking Chest days and think I can go heavier. 


Hit 9% BF and I'll be maintaining for a few weeks. Definitely liking PHAT, but I bet it'll be much better with eating more calories.


----------



## obey46 (Jun 19, 2013)

*6/19/13*
*WEEK 4 PHAT// POWER UPPER//*


BB Bent Over Row	
5 Reps	170
5 Reps	170
5 Reps	170


Up 10# from last week. Repped it nice and slow.

BB Bench Press	
3 Reps	175
3 Reps	175
3 Reps	175


Wanted to push to 5, but felt fairly heavy. Repped it slow.


Weighted Pullups	
8 Reps	35
6 Reps	35

Incline DB Press	
5 Reps	70
5 Reps	75
5 Reps	75


Felt strong here on 70's so I bumped up. Definitely bumping up to 75's.

DB Shoulder Press	
8 Reps	60
8 Reps	60
6 Reps	60


Up a rep on the last set. Used a bench than a chair so it was a bit different.

BB Curl	
10 Reps	60
10 Reps	60
10 Reps	60


Capped out on 10 reps. Another day like this and I'll bump up to 70-75's.


SkullCrushers	
10 Reps	60
10 Reps	60
8 Reps	60


PREWORKOUT//
2 Uncut
1g Alcar


INTRA//
Compete


*Thoughts:*


Workout was pretty good. Two days off and eating at higher calories helped me recover. Rearrange my workouts so I can get back to the M,T,Th,F,Sat schedule again. So doing Chest hypertrohpy,Back/shoulders then Legs this week. I can take 1 full day off and still have atleast 2-3 days recovery on my chest/back.


----------



## obey46 (Jun 22, 2013)

*6/22/13*
*WEEK 4 PHAT// CHEST,ARMS & ABS*


WU
DB Presses 25x12x2
Push Ups 10x2


BB Press	Weight
5 Reps	145
5 Reps	145
5 Reps	145
5 Reps	145
5 Reps	145
5 Reps	145

Incline DB Press	Weight
10 Reps	115
7 Reps	115
8 Reps	115

Hammer Str Press	Weight
15 Reps	150
15 Reps	150
10 Reps	150
5  Reps       150

Cable Flyes	Weight
20 Reps	60
20 Reps	60
20 Reps	60

21's	
21 Reps	40
21 Reps	40
14 Reps	40

Tricep Dips	Weight
12 Reps	
12 Reps	
12 Reps	

Cable Kickbacks	Weight
20 Reps	15
15 Reps	15


Crunches	Weight
30 Reps	70
30 Reps	70
30 Reps	70


PREWORKOUT//
Cardio Igniter
1g Alcar
500mg ArA


INTRA//
Aminolast


*Thoughts:*


Had an alright workout. Bumped up incline bench and fatigued on the second set. Still a good weight to work on the next 3-4 weeks. Not sure if it's a coincidence, but my elbows started to ache a little. Not sure if it was the ArA acting already or not. Had some good pumps though.


----------



## obey46 (Jun 23, 2013)

*6/23/13*
*WEEK 4 PHAT// BACK & SHOULDERS*


Bent Over Rows	Weight
5 Reps	135
5 Reps	135
5 Reps	135
5 Reps	135
5 Reps	135
5 Reps	135

Rack Chins	Weight
12 Reps	
12 Reps	
12 Reps	

BB Shrugs	Weight
12 Reps	205
12 Reps	205
12 Reps	205


Goofed on my math. Been doing 205 on shrugs and NOT 215.

Seated Cable Row	Weight
12 Reps	120
12 Reps	120
12 Reps	120

DB Rows	Weight
15 Reps	60
13 Reps	60
15 Reps	60


Big difference than last week. Manged to add 2-3 reps on all sets which maxes out.

CG Pulldowns	
20 Reps	100
15 Reps	100

DB Shoulder Press	Weight
12 Reps	45
12 Reps	45
12 Reps	45

Upright Rows	Weight
15 Reps	50
15 Reps	50
12 Reps	50


Dropped down to 50 to max out on reps.

Lateral Raises	
20 Reps	10
20 Reps	10


PREWORKOUT//
Cardio Igniter
1 Drive
1g Alcar
1g ArA


INTRA//
Aminolast




*Thoughts:*


Muscles felt sore and tense from the ArA. Still thought I had a good workout. I haven't felt pumped throughout the day and I like it. Other than experience some minor joint aches, ArA is going fine so far.


----------



## obey46 (Jun 24, 2013)

*6/24/13*
*WEEK 4 PHAT// LOWER BODY*


Squats	Weight
5 Reps	150
5 Reps	150
5 Reps	150
5 Reps	150
5 Reps	150
5 Reps	150


Maxed out reps this time around. Legs felt stronger.

Front Squat	Weight
12 Reps	110
12 Reps	110

SLDL	Weight
12 Reps	170
6 Reps	170


Not sure what happened, but my back just gave out on the 2nd set.

Leg Press	Weight
15 Reps	257
12 Reps	257
12 Reps	257

Leg Curls	
15 Reps	50
15 Reps	50

Lying Leg Curls	Weight
20 Reps	45
20 Reps	45

Leg Press Calf Raise	Weight
20 Reps	257
20 Reps	257
20 Reps	257
20 Reps	257

Calf Raise	Weight
20 Reps	305
20 Reps	305
20 Reps	305

Lateral Raises	
20 Reps	10
20 Reps	10


PREWORKOUT//
Cardio Igniter
1g Alcar
1g ArA


INTRA//
Aminolast




*Thoughts:*


Not sure if the ArA is to blame for my lower back giving out. This leg day felt a little bit different as it burned much sooner. Anyway week 4 is done and slowly bumping up my calories.


----------



## obey46 (Jun 26, 2013)

*6/24/13*
*WEEK 5 PHAT//UPPER POWER*


BB Bent Over Row    Weight
5 Reps    175
5 Reps    180
5 Reps    180


Bumped up to 175 and 180. Think my max could be 190-200.

Weighted Pullups    Weight
8 Reps    35
5 Reps    35

Rack Chins    Weight
10 Reps    
10 Reps    

BB Bench Press    Weight
3 Reps    175
3 Reps    175
3 Reps    175

Struggled on hitting 4 reps, but grip was wider and the bar was a bit lower. Don't mind not adding reps if I'll keep practicing on better form.    

Incline DB Press    Weight
5 Reps    75
5 Reps    75
5 Reps    75


Felt strong here. I might just move onto Incline BB's for power days.

DB Shoulder Press    Weight
5 Reps    65
5 Reps    65
3 Reps    65


Bumped up to 65 and wanted to hit 3-5 reps.

BB Curl    Weight
8 Reps    65
8 Reps    65
6 Reps    65

SkullCrushers    Weight
10 Reps    65
10 Reps    65
8 Reps    60

Shrug Machine    Weight
20 Reps    126
20 Reps    126
20 Reps    126


Russian Twist    Weight
60 Reps    10
60 Reps    10

Hip Raises    
30 Reps    
30 Reps    


PREWORKOUT//
2 Uncut
1g Alcar
1g ArA


INTRA//
Aminolast




*Thoughts:*


Pretty good workout. Had about a day of rest instead of 2. Rearranging workouts helped out w/ that. Definitely would like to add more reps on BP, but I'll take working on better form any day. Had put a plastic box on my chest which is about an inch in height. Made sure I'd hit it or atleast come very close.


----------



## obey46 (Jun 27, 2013)

*6/24/13*
*WEEK 5 PHAT//LOWER POWER*


Squats    Weight
5 Reps    Bar
5 Reps    Bar
5 Reps    135
2 Reps    185
1 Rep    200
1 Rep    200
1 Rep    200
1 Rep    200
1 Rep    205


Tried multiple singles for today. Legs feel better and got just below parrallel. Might work on adding more reps to this next week.

Front Squats    Weight
3 Reps    135
3 Reps    135
2 Reps    155


Haven't done this in awhile. Reps were good at ATG. Left knee popped a little from being dry from the ArA, but didn't bother much.


DL    Weight
5 Reps    135
3 Reps    155
1 Rep    205
1 Rep    205
3 Rep    255
2 Rep    255
5 Rep    205


Down a rep on the second set of 255, but my form was much better than last week. Back kind of gave out, so focused on strengthening my back more with reps on 205.

DB Calf Raise    
20 Reps    50
20 Reps    50
20 Reps    50


Need to find some calf raises to do at home or just do these on Upper Power at the gym.


PREWORKOUT//
White Flood Reborn sample
1g Alcar
1g ArA


INTRA//
Aminolast




*Thoughts:*


Overall decent workout. Wasn't sure I'd be doing this workout as my joints were aching bad last night. Legs are getting stronger. Just going to ease my way back to 300. Might add Front squats again. Granted the weights are lighter, I tend to go deeper than high bar squats. As for deadlifts goes, I need to strengthen my back more as it gives out before my grip.


----------



## obey46 (Jul 1, 2013)

*7/1/13*
*WEEK 5 PHAT//LOWER BODY*


Squats	Weight
5 Reps	150
5 Reps	150
5 Reps	150
5 Reps	150
5 Reps	150
5 Reps	150

Front Squat Weight
10 Reps	120
10 Reps	120

Deadlifts	Weight
3 Reps	135
1 Reps	205
1 Reps	175
5 Reps	155
5 Reps	155
6 reps	155 SLDL

Lower back was acting up again for hypertrophy days. Not sure whats going on, but starting to believe it's the ArA causing slight aches on my spine rather than my lower back feeling taxed.

Leg Press	Weight
12 Reps	302
11 Reps	302
7 Rep	302


Bumped up a plate.

Leg Curls  	
15 Reps	70
15 Reps	70


Bumped up 30#'s. 40's were too light

Seated Leg Curls	Weight
20 Reps	50
20 Reps	50


Bumped up 5#'s, but can bump up more next week.

Leg Press Calf Raise	Weight
20 Reps	250
20 Reps	250
20 Reps	250
20 Reps	250

Calf Raise	Weight
20 Reps	295
20 Reps	295
20 Reps	295


PREWORKOUT//
2 Uncut
1g Alcar
1g ArA


INTRA//
Compete




*Thoughts:*


Decent leg day. Squats were great and ATG. Lower back is aching again on hypertrophy days. Think it's the ArA. Taking joint supplements at night, but seems to helping a little. Might up the dose on fish oil again and Osteosport.


----------



## obey46 (Jul 3, 2013)

*7/3/13*
*WEEK 6 PHAT//UPPER POWER*


BB Bent Over Row	Weight
5 Reps	180
5 Reps	180
5 Reps	180


Used straps. 


BB Bench Press	Weight
4 Reps	175
4 Reps	175
4 Reps	175
1 Rep	        190
1 Rep	        190


Gained a rep across the board on 175's, but I could have gone much lower on some reps. Maybe another inch. Still got a good workout on the pecs and my tri's did not give out at all. Did singles of 190. Funny thing is that I did go deep enough with a rest pause. Noticed when filming, my right arm leads while my left arm lags so the bar tilts. Not good. 


Anyone have any suggestions? Inb4 fap w/ left 


Rack Chins	Weight
10 Reps	35
10 Reps	35

Cut out weighted pullups for these. 


Incline BB Press	Weight
5 Reps	155
3 Reps	155
3 Reps	155


Easier for me to see how low the bar goes when doing these so depth was good.

BB Shoulder Press	Weight
5 Reps	120
3 Reps	115
4 Reps	115


First time doing these with my equipment. Was a little awkward with my setup.	


DB Curl	Weight
8 Reps	40
6 Reps	40
5 Reps	40


Was surprised here. Been awhile since I've done DB curls and let alone never doing 40#'s.	


SkullCrushers	Weight
10 Reps	65
5 Reps	65
3 Reps	65


Had to finish quick on the last two sets. Niece and nephew were ready to go out.


PREWORKOUT//
Mr Hyde
1g Alcar
1g ArA


INTRA//
Aminolast


*Thoughts:*


Had to watch my niece and nephew so had to do all workouts at home. Actually I may stick with it for this workout. I tend to have a wandering mind so abs tend to take the back seat at home granted it's super convenient to do at home. Overall had a good workout. Just need to work on fixing my lagging left arm on BP's.


----------



## obey46 (Jul 6, 2013)

*7/6/13*
*WEEK 6 PHAT//CHEST & ARMS*


BB Press	Weight
5 Reps	145
5 Reps	145
5 Reps	145
5 Reps	145
5 Reps	145
5 Reps	135

Incline BB Press	Weight
8 Reps	120
4 Reps	115

Incline DB Press	120
12 Reps	120
8 Reps	120
5 Reps	120

Hammer Str Press	Weight
13 Reps	150
8 Reps	150
8 Reps	150

Cable Flyes	Weight
20 Reps	60
20 Reps	60
20 Reps	60

21s	
21 Reps	40
21 Reps	40
21 Reps	40

Tri Dip	Weight
12 Reps	
12 Reps		

Cable Kickbacks	Weight
20 Reps	15
20 Reps	15

Crunch Machine	Weight
20 Reps	70
20 Reps	70
20 Reps	70

Hyperextensions	
20 Reps	
20 Reps		

Calf Raise	
20 Reps	250
20 Reps	250
20 Reps	250


PREWORKOUT//
3 Uncut
1g Alcar
1g ArA


INTRA//
Aminolast


*Thoughts:*


Another slight off day. Weights seemed heavier today on the bench so moved to DB's. Reps are lower. Overall endurance and strength seems to be weak and carrying on since. Seems too soon to take a deload week, but if these off days continue I might just take one.


----------



## obey46 (Jul 7, 2013)

*7/7/13*
*WEEK 6 PHAT//BACK & SHOULDERS*


Bent Over Rows	Weight
5 Reps	135
5 Reps	135
5 Reps	135
5 Reps	135
5 Reps	135
5 Reps	135


No joint issues so added more reps.

BB Shrug	Weight
12 Reps	205
12 Reps	205
12 Reps	205


Starting to feel light. I'll just add more reps next time.

Rack Chins	Weight
12 Reps	
12 Reps	
12 Reps	

Seated Cable Row	Weight
12 Reps	125
12 Reps	125
12 Reps	125

DB Rows	Weight
12 Reps	65
12 Reps	65
12 Reps	65


60s were taken so bumped up. 

CG Pulldowns	
15 Reps	100
9 Reps	100


Down reps here because of the burn. Might use straps to help a little.	


DB Shoulder Press	Weight
12 Reps	50
12 Reps	50
12 Reps	50

Upright Rows	Weight
15 Reps	50
15 Reps	50
13 Reps	50

Rear Delt	
12 Reps	55
9 Reps	55

S. Arm Pulldown	Weight
20 Reps	40
20 Reps	45




*Thoughts:*


Back day never disappoints. Think I've been hard on myself on chest days. I've been following other ArA logs and most of them reported a decrease in reps so that might be the cause of my lack of reps. Coincidentally I doubled up on joint supps last night and this morning I felt great.


----------



## obey46 (Jul 8, 2013)

*7/8/13*
*WEEK 6 PHAT//LOWER BODY*


Deadlifts	Weight
7 Reps	120
5 Reps	220
2 Reps	240
1 Rep	        250
2 Reps	250


Assuming the bar is around 25-30lbs. Counted it as 30. Checking online, these bars vary.


Squats	Weight
3 Reps	160
3 Reps	160
3 Reps	160
3 Reps	160
3 Reps	160
3 Reps	160


Counted the bar as 20.

Front Squat	Weight
5 Reps	130
5 Reps	130

Leg Press	Weight
12 Reps	302
8 Reps	302

Leg Curls	
15 Reps	70
15 Reps	70

Seated Leg Curls	Weight
20 Reps	50
20 Reps	50

Leg Press Calf Raise	Weight
20 Reps	255
20 Reps	205
20 Reps	205
20 Reps	205


Dropped down to 205 for a better stretch and slower squeeze.

Calf Raise	Weight
20 Reps	305
20 Reps	305
20 Reps	305


*Thoughts:*


Started out later in the day. Had to do squats and DL's at the gym since the contractor put all his shyt by my squat rack/workout area. Weights felt a little lighter since I had to use a smith machine and a 5ft oly bar. Lower back felt great with no aches at all. Originally had planned to bump down, but it was feeling normal. I'm guessing the joint supp is working when double dosed while on ArA.


Overall had a good hypertrophy day. Going to take two days off then power days.


----------



## obey46 (Jul 11, 2013)

*7/11/13*
*WEEK 7 PHAT//UPPER POWER*


BB Bent Over Row	
3 Reps	185
4 Reps	190
3 Reps	195
2 Reps	200


Felt really good here. Really wanted to push and see what was my max. 200 felt about right. Did 3, but didn't bring it fully up on the last rep.


BB Bench Press	
3 Reps	175
3 Reps	175
3 Reps	175
1 Rep	        195
fail	        190


Made sure I warmed up really good w/ 135's and 155's. Form was better and lower. Brought it just below nipple line and above abs. 195 wasn't low enough and I was just tanked by 190. Going to practice more reps on 190.


Incline BB Press	
4 Reps	155
3 Reps	155
3 Reps	155

BB Shoulder Press	
5 Reps	95
5 Preps	105


I know I can do more here, but was figuring the right adjustments	 on my rack for the initial lift.


DB Curl	
8 Reps	40
6 Reps	40
4 Reps	40

SkullCrushers	
12 Reps	45
10 Reps	45



*Thoughts:*


Pretty good day and wasn't too tiring at all. Just had too many distractions in the house so the workout took too long.


----------



## obey46 (Jul 12, 2013)

*7/12/13*
*WEEK 7 PHAT//LOWER POWER*


Squats	Weight
5 Reps	Bar
5 Reps	Bar
5 Reps	135
2 Reps	155
1 Rep	185
2 Rep	200
2 Rep	200
1 Rep	220

DL	Weight
5 Reps	135
3 Reps	155
1 Rep	185
1 Rep	205
1 Rep	255
1 Rep	265 strapped
1 Reps	270 strapped



*Thoughts:*


Short workout today and also wanted to conserve lower back energy for deadlifts. Squats were great and low so I bumped up to 220 to see where my legs were at. Still far from where I was at before my injury, but depth has gotten much deeper. Will pick it up to 220 next lower power day.


Wanted to see where I was at strength wise on deadlifts so did singles on working sets. Noticed on 255 the part of my back began to strain when setting the weights down. Need to take a look at. 265 and 270 felt clean. I didn't need the straps much, but will try them w/out  next week.


----------



## obey46 (Jul 14, 2013)

*7/14/13*
*WEEK 7 PHAT//CHEST & ARMS*


BB Press	Weight
5 Reps	145
5 Reps	145
5 Reps	145
5 Reps	145
3 Reps	150
3 Reps	150

Hammer Str Press	Weight
15 Reps	150
15 Reps	150
15 Reps	150


Maxed out reps since I had to do these before inclines. 

Incline DB Press	Weight
6 Reps	60
6 Reps	60
9 Reps	45


Lossed a lot of reps mainly because I had to wait for an available incline bench. Ended up doing hammer presses before this.


Cable Flyes	Weight
20 Reps	60
20 Reps	60
20 Reps	60


Did high and low settings.

21s	
21 Reps	40
21 Reps	40
21 Reps	40

Dips	Weight
12 Reps	15
12 Reps	15
11 Reps	15

Cable Kickbacks	Weight
20 Reps	15
20 Reps	20


Crunches	Weight
30 Reps	10
20 Reps	20
15 Reps	20

Cable Wood Chopper	
10 Reps	12.5
10 Reps	12.5

Hyper Extensions	
20 Reps	10
10 Reps	10



*Thoughts:*


Pretty good workout. I may bump down my initial bench press since it's supposed to be 65-70% of 3-5 rep max. More like a warm up to inclines/hammer presses.


----------



## obey46 (Aug 4, 2013)

*8/4/13*
*WEEK 9 PHAT//HYPERTROPHY DAYS*



*CHEST/ARMS*


BB Press	Weight
3 Reps	135
3 Reps	135
3 Reps	135
3 Reps	135
3 Reps	135
3 Reps	135

Incline BB Press	
10 Reps	135
6 Reps 	135
7 Reps	115

Incline Hammer Press	
10 Reps	150
6 Reps	150
5 Reps	100

Db Flyes	
15 Reps	30
12 Reps	30

Preacher Curl	
12 Reps	50
12 Reps	50
12 Reps	50

DB Curls	
12 Reps	25
8 Reps	25

21's	
21 Reps	40
21 Reps	40

Dips	
12 Reps	
12 Reps	
12 Reps	

Cable TRicep Ext	
15 Reps	40
15 Reps	40

Cable Kick Backs	
15 Reps	15
15 Reps	15


*BACK/SHOULDERS*
Bent Over Rows	Weight
3 Reps	135
3 Reps	135
5 Reps	135
5 Reps	135
5 Reps	135
5 Reps	135

BB Shrug	Weight
15 Reps	205
12 Reps	205
12 Reps	205

Rack Chins	Weight
12 Reps	
12 Reps	
12 Reps	

Seated Cable Row	Weight
12 Reps	145
12 Reps	145
10 Reps	145

DB Rows	Weight
15 Reps	70
15 Reps	70
15 Reps	70

Lat Pulldowns	
8 Reps	130
8 Reps	130
8 Reps	100
DB Shoulder Press	Weight
12 Reps	55
12 Reps	55
8 Reps	55

Upright Rows	Weight
12 Reps	60
12 Reps	60
12 reps	60

Rear Delt Mach	
20 Reps	45
10 Reps	50

Straight Arm PD	
20 Reps	30
20 Reps	40

*LOWER BODY*
 Squats	Weight
5 Reps	175
5 Reps	175
5 Reps	175
5 Reps	175
5 Reps	175
5 Reps	175

Front Squat	Weight
5 Reps	135
5 Reps	135

Deadlifts	Weight
10 Reps	135
10 Reps	185
8 Reps	205

Good Mornings	
10 Reps	
10 Reps	

Leg Press	Weight
12 Reps	302
10 Reps	347
8 Rep	347

Leg Curls  	
15 Reps	80
15 Reps	80

Seated Leg Curls	Weight
20 Reps	70
20 Reps	70

Leg Press Calf Raise	Weight
20 Reps	205
20 Reps	205
20 Reps	205
20 Reps	205

Calf Raise	Weight
20 Reps	295
20 Reps	295
20 Reps	295







*Thoughts:*


Been busy lately to post. Had started taking a Test Booster last week and I'm feeling it now. Endurance and strength felt great this week. Pretty happy about my Back/Legs workout. As for chest day, I need to play w/ the weights to hit the right amount of reps.


----------



## obey46 (Aug 7, 2013)

*8/7/13*
*WEEK 10 PHAT//POWER DAYS*



*UPPER*


BB Bent Over Row	Weight
3 Reps	190
3 Reps	190
3 Reps	190

Weighted Pullups	Weight
5 Reps	45
3 Reps	45

Rack Chins	Weight
10 Reps	x
10 Reps	x

BB Bench Press	Weight
3 Reps	175
3 Reps	180
2 Reps	185
2 Rep	175


Incline BB Press	Weight
3 Reps	160
3 Reps	160


BB Shoulder Press	Weight
5 Reps	115
3 Reps	125
2 Reps	125

DB Curl	Weight
8 Reps	40
8 Reps	40
6 Reps	40

Bench Dips	Weight
15 Reps	
15 Reps	


*LOWER*
Bent Over Rows	Weight
3 Reps	135
3 Reps	135
5 Reps	135
5 Reps	135
5 Reps	135
5 Reps	135

BB Shrug	Weight
15 Reps	205
12 Reps	205
12 Reps	205

Rack Chins	Weight
12 Reps	
12 Reps	
12 Reps	

Seated Cable Row	Weight
12 Reps	145
12 Reps	145
10 Reps	145

DB Rows	Weight
15 Reps	70
15 Reps	70
15 Reps	70

Lat Pulldowns	
8 Reps	130
8 Reps	130
8 Reps	100
DB Shoulder Press	Weight
12 Reps	55
12 Reps	55
8 Reps	55

Upright Rows	Weight
12 Reps	60
12 Reps	60
12 reps	60

Rear Delt Mach	
20 Reps	45
10 Reps	50

Straight Arm PD	
20 Reps	30
20 Reps	40

*LOWER BODY*
 Squats	Weight
3 Reps	135
2 Reps	155
2 Reps	185
3 Reps	205
2 Rep	205
2 Rep	205

Front Squats	Weight
3 Reps	135
2 Reps	175


DL	Weight
5 Reps	135
3 Reps	155
1 Rep	175
1 Rep	205
1 Rep	225
1 Rep	205





*Thoughts:*
UPPERDAY: Had some good lifts. Still struggling w/ focus as I keep thinking of the plans for the day. Dad came home from Bahrain a week ago to be hospitalized. They finally figured out what was wrong, but is now out and recovering. Just spent my time at the hospital or at my parent's house.


LOWERDAY: I was still sore from my leg workout from Sunday, but worked out anyway. Squats were good and decided to hit front squats. 175 felt pretty easy. When I got to DL's my lower back gave out on 255. Will try moving heavy DL somewhere or just do them once a week at low reps.


Saw this and decided to try it out : JTSstrength.com-Dan Green Explains Knee Action in the Squat - YouTube


----------



## obey46 (Aug 13, 2013)

*8/13/13*
*WEEK 11 PHAT//POWER UPPER*


BB Bent Over Row	Weight
3 Reps	190
3 Reps	190
3 Reps	190

BB Bench Press	Weight
3 Reps	135
3 Reps	155
2 Reps	180
2 Reps	180
2 Reps	180

Incline BB Press	Weight
3 Reps	160
3 Reps	155

BB Shoulder Press	Weight
3 Reps	115
3 Preps	115

DB Curl	Weight
8 Reps	40
8 Reps	40
4 Reps	40

Bench Dips	Weight
15 Reps	
15 Reps	

*Supplements:*

Pre// 3 IGF-2, 4 Free Test, Muscle Rush


*Thoughts:*


Good workout today. Was fiddling too much with my stands to accommodate incline bench and shoulder presses. Bench presses felt good and strong. Only did 2 reps each while having the bar touch my chest. Knee is a little sore so hopefully it's all good for tomorrow's squats.


----------

